# Re-loading primer question



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I just bought a Dillon re-loader and I've got just about everything I need to start re-loading. I had a hard time finding primers, everyone is out of stock, I mean everyone. Anyway, I found some magnum primers and a guy at work didn't see a problem using them. What do you guys think? Do I need to lower my load just a bit? Thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My dealer sold me Magnum primers, too, when I started. 

The primers should be fine. I couldn't really tell the difference between magnums and non-magnums. But I don't really devote a lot of time to "testing" my ammo.

I typically stay away from the high end of the loading formulas, anyway. And you probably should, too. 

If you want to measure for a difference, start somewhere close, but below where you think you want to be in terms of power. Shoot a few, check for power factor (if you feel a need) and accuracy. Then add powder for a stronger load, or reduce powder, depending on what you think you want to shoot. But add and subract in small increments.

You'll evenutally hone the load into something that you will decide shoots more accurately than other loads. 


BTW: I reload with a Dillon XL 650, and so far am loading .380 acp, 9mm, .38 Special (self-defense & Cowboy Action), .357, and .45 ACP. Great hobby.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> My dealer sold me Magnum primers, too, when I started.
> 
> The primers should be fine. I couldn't really tell the difference between magnums and non-magnums. But I don't really devote a lot of time to "testing" my ammo.
> 
> ...


I agree with WM 100%. Stay away from the high end of the load and work up slowly. My most accurate loads usally come in about .2grs or .4grs before max anyway. A lot depends on the bullet being used. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought round nose FMJ 9mm and .45acp to start loading. I also will be using "Unique" powder which, the best I can tell, is a middle of the road powder and not too fast. I guess I will just have to try several different combos to see what works best. I just hope once I use up the supplies I have bought I'll be able to find more to buy and everyone's not sold out. I've got supplies to load 1000 each caliber.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd do a bit of testing before I ran off a bunch. If you stay down around the low end of the data you might be fine. You need to realise that the magnum primers are hotter and ignite the powder in a diffrent way than standard primers. It could lead to disaster if you are not real careful. You are changing the formula and there for in uncharted waters. A bad place to be! :smt018


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Start off with the .45ACP as it is a little more forgiving than the 9mm. Get a feel for how everything works and when you do start the 9mm's pay close attention to the OAL of the cartridge. Next time you buy powder try some Winchester 231, it has served me well for many years. It's good for all mid range pistol loads.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...go by the recipe*

Mag primers are made for slower powders...like heavy/hi-vol hunting revolver rounds to name one.

Quicker powders, with reduced volumes, dont need them.

I only use Magnum primers with H110, W296 et. al. in revolvers. 
Magnum primers = more pressure (so does summer time, heavyer bullets and magnum primers).
May also be harder to get a good strike and light in an auto.

I don't use magnum primers unless the recipe calls for them.

Even some start loads are hi-pressure and ramp up quick to over MAX-NEVER EXCEEED pressure's when you add in an unknown variable, then, you are gambling.

Use the correct components for the recipe. Some will tell you it makes no difference. Have them try that recipe in their gun while you stand back.


----------

